# ORBS!!!! In my goat photos this week!



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I was taking a few shots of some of my goats and when I uploaded them, there were orbs in these pictures. Orbs are supposed to be spirits (ghosts). There was nothing on my lense, if you notice the spots are all in different places in each photo. They were not in all the photos that I took that afternoon. 







There are 5 in this shot







Three in this one







One, at the end of Cummins tail.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, it seems like I only get them when I am taking pictures of my goats. :shrug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

MoonSpots????


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

its dust on your lense - It took me the longest time to figure that one out


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL Good one Milk & Honey! Didnt think of that one!
Kelebek If it was dust it would be in all of my photos. Its not in all of the photos, nor is it in the same spots in the photos. And, these pictures were not in order, there were some that didnt have orbs that I took in between. 
My daughter said it was dead goat ghosts! LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, if it was dust it would be in the same spots. But I've just figured out that goats are dusty LMAO. I always get orbs(dust) around the barn. LOL onder:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Gives you chills, doesn't it????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very strange though......I watch to many of the Ghost stories on TV...LOL... OK....Now I am getting the **** gebee's... :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: You guys are so funny! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Fascinating! I'm a believer. In what, I'm not sure. <lol> Just that orbs are some sort of concentrated energy.

I've taken thousands of photos in my life and the only ones in which orbs showed up were taken during a very emotional group performance at my younger son's HS graduation and several I took of a very aggressive wild jack burro. Interesting part is that my choredog, a Catahoula X ACD, went to drive him off, dodging his kicks and bites. She's fearless and loves bravado. But all of a sudden she stopped and looked off to the left of the burro, then calmly walked back to us. At the time, we thought how strange. Then when I downloaded the pics and saw the orbs, my curiousity, of course, was piqued. The burro photos were my introduction to orbs. I sent one to an "orb expert" if you will, and I'll cut n' paste what he wrote back in case you're interested. I'll also attach a copy of the photo.

"Well, to start with, what a fantastic picture for a number of reasons. One 
reason I will get to later proves that dust is not the culprit."

"The fact that the orbs are far brighter in this pic only I would attribute 
simply to the energy levels of the orbs at the time of the photo. Their 
energy levels seem to fluctuate and they also seem to lose energy and 
eventually disappear. Since orbs seem to be electrical in nature, it seems 
the charge may be relevant when it comes to the apparent brightness. It 
could be that something had just helped them gain more energy or that they 
were building it up and at the point of the photo were using it."

"The orbs aren't dust particles, unless said dust particles have the ability 
to slow down the speed of light travelling back from them."

"The orbs in the photo have released light (the light which you view as 
being the orb) after the light from the camera flash has already been 
reflected and returned to the camera through the lens. This is due, 
possibly, to flourescence whereby light is absorbed by atoms and then 
re-emitted again at a different wavelength. The reason the light gets to 
the camera later than the flash light is because flourescence takes time to 
occur and there is a millisecond delay between absorbing and re-emitting 
the photons (light particles)."

"What gives this away is the pentagonal shape of the orbs. It's caused by 
the shutter leaves in your camera. They had already started to close again 
when the light from the orbs finally got back to the camera. I bet if you 
dismantled the camera, you'd find it did indeed have a 5-leaf shutter. Dust 
particles would send light back at the same time as everything else and so 
wouldn't be affected by the camera shutter. This effect is only found on 
some cameras, as it depends on the shutter speed and timing of the flash."

"Hope this helps,"

James

Edited to include: Notice the mist off to the left of the burro. It was not visible at the scene, only the in photo. And it's much more noticeable in the full size pic. No smoke, no fires, no explanation.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

huh... weird!! 

never seen any in my photos. will keep an eye out.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Almost every photo I have of my third son has orbs in it. He had shoulder dystocia at birth and nearly died from the pressure on his lungs. He arrived totally blue and lifeless, and the midwife who delivered him saved his life with her quick rescue work. When he was a baby, he would lie in his crib and just laugh. I would get home from work and our Equador-born babysitter would tell me, "Marlowe was playing with his angels all day again." So, yep, I'm a believer...


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Out of all the THOUSANDS of pictures that I have taken (I do weddings, Senior picts, ect.) I have only had 1 other orb photo. It was my best friends son's senior pictures. Kristee had died 2 days before we took his pictures. We were in front of her bedroom window and I had him leaning up agianst a maple tree. When I uploaded them, there was a huge orb right next to him on the tree trunk. It wasnt in the photo before or after. You can see it at http://dodgeemphotography.shutterfly.co ... enior10/21 Picture #17 I cant get it to upload on here.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Just sayin dust flies through the air. So it wouldnt be in all the pics, nor in the same spot! I get "orbs" in ALOT of my goat pics too!! I can post some if ya wanna see! Oh and I do believe in an after life, so I'm not taking this opinion that I think things like orbs don't exsist!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

fascinating, really -- maybe they're all of our "goat angels."


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a believer...

....but it still makes me feel SPOOOOOKY!

LW


----------

